# Clutch Issue Trial and Error



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Well, as many know, I have had a terrible problem with my clutch. It has been getting worse and worse, so I finally pulled the trigger on a new slave cylinder. Money is tight right now, so a whole new clutch setup will be in soon, but meanwhile I wanted to solve the chattering noise issue, and the lack of full disengagement. I went and purchased the slave cylinder from Advanced Auto Parts, the one for the 2002 Camaro. It is a direct fit when the fittings are swapped. I will be installing it later this week, and wanted to start and thread with pictures as I go and what I find when dropping the tranny.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hate to tell you this but I doubt the slave will solve the issue. The lack of full disengagement is because the slave has hit the end of the throw and can't push any farther. The new clutch (after measurement to determine if a shim is needed) will solve it. The only way the slave will fix it is if for some reason it extends a little farther.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

That was going to be my next option. Should I just go ahead and order a shim now? I wanted to get a new slave anyways, with the new throwout bearing which I think failed in the current slave.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You can usually hear a throwout bearing but anyways you can order a shim kit, which consists of 3 different thicknesses, from Tick. It would be a good idea to have them on hand just in case.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Yea that's probably what I am going to do. I saw they just came out with that package. I will have a look later this week when I drop the tranny. I will take some pictures to see if you or anyone else notices anything. This will be my first time dropping the transmission in this car, so this is all knew to me.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Falco21 said:


> Yea that's probably what I am going to do. I saw they just came out with that package. I will have a look later this week when I drop the tranny. I will take some pictures to see if you or anyone else notices anything. This will be my first time dropping the transmission in this car, so this is *all knew* to me.


Interesting choice of words :lol:. The tolerances are very tight. There's a write up over on the other board done by Kwiski but I copied and pasted it here.

_"What NEEDS to be done is install the clutch and flywheel, bolt the bell housing to the block and measure the distance from the face (where the trans mounts) of the bell housing to the pressure plate fingers. Next, without the shim installed, collapse the slave all the way (push the throw out bearing all the way in- it is easier if you remove the spring) and measure from the face of the trans to the face of the throw out bearing. This measurement needs to be between .125-.130" (~ 1/8") smaller than the other one. If it is too tight, installing the shim will only make it worse and it needs to be opened up somehow or your clutch may start to slip prematurely. If it is too loose, the clutch may not release all the way and cause shifting problems or even overextend the slave and push it apart. You may need to shim more or use a thinner shim than what it supplied to achieve the correct air gap.

Saying to use or not to use it without actually measuring the air gap is asking for trouble...
Joe"_


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> Interesting choice of words :lol:. The tolerances are very tight. There's a write up over on the other board done by Kwiski but I copied and pasted it here.
> 
> _"What NEEDS to be done is install the clutch and flywheel, bolt the bell housing to the block and measure the distance from the face (where the trans mounts) of the bell housing to the pressure plate fingers. Next, without the shim installed, collapse the slave all the way (push the throw out bearing all the way in- it is easier if you remove the spring) and measure from the face of the trans to the face of the throw out bearing. This measurement needs to be between .125-.130" (~ 1/8") smaller than the other one. If it is too tight, installing the shim will only make it worse and it needs to be opened up somehow or your clutch may start to slip prematurely. If it is too loose, the clutch may not release all the way and cause shifting problems or even overextend the slave and push it apart. You may need to shim more or use a thinner shim than what it supplied to achieve the correct air gap.
> 
> ...


LMAO Wow what a dumb mistake!! I always proof read before submitting, but I was watching something on TV while typing that. hahaha I guess everyone is allowed to make at least one mistake 

That's exactly what I needed. Thanks Svede :cheers


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Will be dropping the transmission tomorrow morning. I will have pics posted of what I see. Can't wait to finally figure this thing out.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Well, I got the entire Cat Back off, and pulled the drive shaft. I got to the transmission bolts that connect to the bell housing, and with a 24" long extension, I was able to get to all 8 of them. I was moving along, and now I have hit a brick wall. The transmission will not drop from the bell housing. I mean, it will not budge. There is a slight gap around the entire area where it connects, but it will not come lose. I have pried at it, wiggled it, spent 3 hours on it, and it will not drop!! Any ideas?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Well, finally got the transmission out and swapped out the slave cylinder. Properly switched over what needed to be done to modify the F Body one. Got everything hooked back up and when I went to bleed the clutch, it leaks everywhere. The pedal is extremely soft, and when pushed in, you can hear the fluid spitting out from inside the transmission and it starts pouring out the bottom. My guess is the slave was bad. I gotta tear it all apart tomorrow again. Here are some pics of the old slave and the new one installed.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If you are going to take that apart again there is no way I would do it without putting a remote bleeder in. I didn't realize you haven't done that yet. It's possible but unlikely the slave is bad. I'd check the 'O' ring on the fitting.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

The slave was bad. I replaced it and added the speed bleeder. Got everything buttoned up, and it is still making that terrible noise even with the new slave!!!! I guess it is the clutch, so in a few weeks I will be getting the new clutch and having it installed. I was hoping the throwout bearing was the problem, but I guess you were right Svede!! It needed to be swapped out anyways. Looked nasty.


----------

